# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 Schrauben für x15 Lüfter



## snoooc (16. März 2022)

Moin,
kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lüfterschrauben ich für die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 Rev 6 benötige., wenn ich Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM eisetzen möchte? Ich hab leider keine Angaben finden können und auch der Support hat dazu nichts gesagt.
Danke,
snoooc


----------



## Finallin (16. März 2022)

10mm kürzere als die aktuellen.


----------

